
Research finds flaws in studies of mass deworming for children in poor countries - DanBC
http://www.lstmed.ac.uk/news-events/news/research-finds-flaws-in-studies-of-mass-deworming-efforts-for-children-in-poor
======
DanBC
Submitting this because some people on HN are concerned with "effective
giving", and this research shows some of the complications of that.

~~~
brudgers
Pretty much everything is complicated because humans are fallible. At least
this is methodological error subject to scientific scrutiny rather than
ethical shortcomings that comply with the letter of the law.

